# Lump and poop problem male cockatiel



## nobleorange (Apr 5, 2019)

We have just bought a new male cockatiel and have noticed he may not be well. His poop is sticking to his bottom, very sticky and dries hard. We have washed him but it's still happening. After buying him we came home and discovered the problem, so we don't think it's related to stress. He seems happy and is eating and drinking, sleeping a lot and not talking much (this could be stress from the move). We also noticed a grey lump and are not sure if this is normal?? The feathers are also missing in the area. Our other cockatiel doesn't have the lump or the mess, I've never seen it before. The previous owner said they would have him back but we want to make sure he will be okay, we care about him, he's a lovely little fella. I've attached photos - apologies they aren't the most glamorous visuals of our little friend.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Your best bet is to see an avian vet and get their opinion. If he has a lump near his vent, that could interfere with pooping and might be the reason it's sticking.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like a feather cyst. Its kind of like an ingrown hair just on a bird. An avian vet will cut it open and expel the nasty pus in it. There is a chance that it is not a feather cyst though and if it isn't only a vet can make that decision.


----------



## nobleorange (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you very much for your replies. I didn't think of an ingrown hair. We weren't sure if the lump was normal in male birds but now realise the lump is definitely something that needs to be investigated.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Another possibility is that it might be a fatty tumor, although those are usually more pink or yellow looking. Fatty tumors are often benign, so it's not necessarily something dangerous. But it's a problem if it's interfering with pooping.


----------

